# ship to shore radio question



## mwilson (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a new boat and ship to shore radio. We can barley hear any of the weather stations and hardly hear anyone talking on the normal channels. Is this normal is there anyway to test it
Thanks mike


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you using it in your driveway or on Lake Erie? Remember, it's line of sight so if you're testing it out at home, in Akron by the looks of it, you're not going to hear much. If you were up near the lake and this was happening I would say to check your antenna and make sure it's not cracked and there's no cuts in the shielding on the cable.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

mwilson,
The quality of the antenna has a major effect on the radio's performance.
Go to the ant. mfgr. website and compare. You may want to upgrade. A high quality ant. will cost $125+.


----------

